# Mahogany exterior door refinish



## Childress Homes (Dec 6, 2008)

House and door in question is a 5 year old 3-0 six panel door that receives full central NC noon and evening sun and continues fading and cracking despite being refinished two years ago with Helmsman spar polyurethane over minwax red mahogany stain. My question is what are your thoughts on a better poly or the HO has expressed just painting the exterior of the door white with oil base gloss. The HO wants something that will give him 8 to 10 years without repainting or refinishing. What are your thoughts on epoxy or urethane based paints? Thanks for any support you guys can give.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

He's not going to get 8 - 10 years out of any clear finish. Cut that in half easily if he has an unvented storm door protecting it. Painting may be his option, but so much of it will depend on color/sheen. If it isnt prepped fully he will probably still experience a short life span on the finish.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you can start from fresh by stripping or a new slab, this is what I would recommend.

EmTech 9300 Polycarbonate Urethane Top Coat

http://www.targetcoatings.com/emtech-9300.html

It is a waterbased formula that can be applied by brush or spray. Best is by spray for the original coats and the maintenance coats by brush every 2-4 years. You are not going to get 8-10 years out of a coat by something that is normal. A 2K polyurethane will be a tough coating and you can spray it under controlled conditions. A pure acrylic coating that is UV cured will make the 8-10 year mark, but you can't do it on site, it takes professional equipment and space to do it properly.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have seen spar varnish, 2 component marine epoxies, urethanes, etc. all fail in a few year. Some have faired better, but up North, a maintenance coat every 2 years is the minimum. Eventually, the only option is replacement or put up with the touch-up and another coat of finish, which only works so-so. I have yet to have someone apply the necessary maintenance coats to prevent problems.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Sikkens Door & Window

It's a 3 coat system
Full sun you go with 3 coats color
(as opposed to 2-color/1-clear or 1-color/2-clear for less sunny spots)

8-10 w/o maint. is unrealistic


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

Ditto on the Sikkens door and window product, great stuff. double ditto on maintenance coatings, 8-10 ain't gonna happen, unless, maybe, with a paint.


----------



## hoya (Dec 16, 2008)

Zar makes a UV poly that works great.. 
Stain door + full sun = maintenance.


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

best to use a pigment stain - not dye stain- especially red is very light sensitive. try japan colors like burnt sienna, or venetian red, and burnt umber and black.

I've used a two-part acrylic urethane with very good success. check out www. Bristolfinish.com for info.


----------



## DVWayne (Jan 3, 2009)

Sikkens is the best thing you could use. Doors and window is flexible and will wear great but recoat every 3 to be safe. No door will last 8-10 on a refinish.

Zar is a great product too if you don't go with Sikkens. Their exterior poly is easy to apply and leaves a nice finish. Everyone needs to stop using Helmsman. I had 2 garage door refinishes this year that were only a year old because of that junk.


----------



## Cheesy3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I learn a lot from this thread.


----------

